# 2013 Altima Redesign



## HeyItsRon (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I am new to this forum because and hope that you guys can help me out or point me in the right direction to the answer of my question. I am interested in the new 2013 Altima Sedan, but know that this year it has been redesigned. I have heard mixed things about buying a car that has been recently redesigned, but through research have found that it mainly depends on how much of the car was redesigned. That's where you guys come in! I was hoping that someone could tell me what has been redesigned/changes in the Altima besides the exterior. I am looking for things such as a new engine or transmission, OR if they simply kept everything under the hood the same as previous models. As I said before, please help me out or point me in the right direction. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

Ron
:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It still uses the QR25DE and VQ35DE engines, but some significant changes have been made to the QR25DE to increase fuel mileage. The chassis is all new as well as the suspension. Any new model has the chance of experiencing new model "bugs." It usually takes a couple of years to work most of them out. You really don't know what to expect in the beginning of a model run, but I have to say I'm very impressed with the new Altima and hopefully any problems will be minimal.


----------



## HeyItsRon (Aug 28, 2012)

I appreciate the information regarding the new Altima. Disappointing for me at least, that they changed so much with the 2013. I was also quite impressed to the changes made this year. How is Nissan's track record with redesigns and problems? I understand that all cars have problems but if Nissan has a good track record, I may still take my chances.


----------



## Wget (Aug 29, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> It still uses the QR25DE and VQ35DE engines, but some significant changes have been made to the QR25DE to increase fuel mileage. The chassis is all new as well as the suspension. Any new model has the chance of experiencing new model "bugs." It usually takes a couple of years to work most of them out. You really don't know what to expect in the beginning of a model run, but I have to say I'm very impressed with the new Altima and hopefully any problems will be minimal.


Thank for useful information

When i check the history for QR25DE engines in weki it shows that these engines are bit old

2002–present Nissan Altima 2.5, 2.5S, 2.5SL 175 hp, Hybrid 158 hp

References

Nissan QR engine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not like toyota camry they changed the engine totally


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the engine has been tweeked and they are using the new cvt in them, with a bump in mpg's


----------

